# tracking systems advice please



## martinc (May 1, 2005)

hi all 
We are thinking about getting a tracking system for our new motorhome, delivery in about 3 weeks (our first) the insurance seems to be a lot cheaper with one and it gives more piece of mind, Do many of you use them and if so which one can you recommend
thanks Martin & Sue advice


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi , I have the Phantom tracker fitted, they are very efficient because every time I set the alarm off Phantom ring me very quickly to see if all is ok.

Eddie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I have a phantom as well mine is a passive ie. i tell them when its stolen, they then track it. this was fitted by previous owner, its cheaper than the active ones ie. they tell you when its stolen. as I bought mine rv within 2 months of the phantom being fitted they waived the £100 change over fee. seem like a good company.

plenty of others on the market, some are britain only some do europe as well, apparently american rv's are very rarely stolen, its the european ones they go for.

olley


----------



## 88809 (May 9, 2005)

*Which Tracker*

Hi there,
We also have a Phantom Tracker System, the active type where they contact you if the alarm goes off. We pay £97 a year and the last time i set it off while it was on the drive I just had time to go inside, pick up the phone and get it to my Hubby before they rang us.
They can tell where the MH is to a very precise place if you get my meaning. i.e they knew it was on our drive.
I would recommend the System.
Hope that helps.

Julie


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I have got this system from Falcon http://www.falcon-security.com/cgi-bin/retail/merchant.cgi?product=cat06

It is an advanced alarm system and tracker system which I believe is run by Phantom.

It is on the Thatcham list so I get an insurance reduction. I spent some time on the phone to them in which we discussed and worked out the system I have.

They fit at your house, I preferred this because I was able to monitor what was being fitted. If I cause a false alarm my mobile tells me instantly. If it was a real alarm I would ring the Tracking line immediately and they would tell me where it is or liaise with the police if it had been stolen.

I have never had a false alarm, I had a Dual Tech sensor fitted, and you could even leave a window open and the alarm would detect an intruder but not give a false alarm.

John


----------



## martinc (May 1, 2005)

hi all 
thanks for all the advice we are having a phantom cat 1 alarm, so we are going with their tracking system as well


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

have you considered a RAC Trackstar ?
see http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/cPath/5/products_id/36 for details, you also get a Battery Master free with the install


----------



## martinc (May 1, 2005)

i would have gone for RACtrackstar but as i am having a phantom alarm, i have been advised by the dealer to have phantom tracker as they can be linked for total security, as we are new to motorhomes (our first) we have to rely on others advise what do u think?
Martin and sue


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

i would make sure that you test it as well as the engineer that fits it.
when we had ours done i drove ours without disarming the tracker and after 33 mins i had to phone them and ask why they hadnt informed me that my van was on the move.
they sent an engineer out and there was a fault on the motion sensor, which has now been fixed.
better to find out that way that the tracker isnt working properly than any other way !!!!!!! 




andy & amanda


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

*Phantom Tracker*

I have read some extremely good press about the Phantom system. I only wish I could report the same.

I have tried and tried to get the company (Phantom) to work out why they cannot detect my vehicle movement or why they took over 8 hours to contact me (travelling over 200 miles) and ask me is everything ok.

Apparently an engineer is going to contact me sometime whilst I'm still breathing but to be frank I would rather recommend taking the air out of your tyres than paying excessive amounts of money monitoring (supposedly) a system that may or may not be fitted.

It was fitted by Hymer (uk) in Preston and Phantom are saying it is their responsibility really although they are considering looking at it. They hold the dealer responsible saying that if I had an alarm fitted then I wouldn't call the makers, i.e. Mr. Toad or Mr. Thatcher so why contact Phantom but I have to say that I can't say that the Hymer tracker is no good but the Phantom tracker lives up to it's name by being a ghost of a tracker by either failing to ensure that the system is working correctly, failing to monitor and inform correctly or not caring whether it works or not,

Surely as the company has its' name on the product it should show a duty of care in ensuring that a rogue fitting is corrected and monitored as their flyers state..

I have no axe to grind with Phantom and I must say that Simon talks extremely well and fills you with confidence that the product is good but unfortunately there is no substance behind his words.

I leave for France on my holidays safe in the knowledge that my Phantom system will not be monitoring my departure.

If anyone of my more knowledgeable friends on MHF have any ideas how I can get this system working would you please let me (or Phantom) know.

I had the Phantom pro active system fitted and paid for 5 years monitoring up front but can anyone recommend an alternative to this system.

Tony


----------

